# It Takes 2



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice!!! cant wait to read the rest

the poor guy,glad you found him.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Chapter 2
She had only been riding for a little over a year, but had loved horses for longer than she could remember, and started leasing some of the school horses at the barn she took lessons at. She had always wanted a horse, but her parents were reluctant, until they finally started to watch her ride, and saw she did much more than just trot around on fat little lesson ponies. 

One night her mother brought her to a relative’s friends house, she had 3 horses there, but was involved in the horsey community and that night had over 20 horses and their owners at her house. The girl met many trainers who were willing to full lease her some of their horses, and Gina, the owner of the property, said she could ride her horses whenever. She stayed a little longer and grazed Gina’s mini gelding named Merlin, while Gina and her mother spoke about something, and exchanged emails. 

Two days later she heard her parents talking about an email they received from Gina, apparently she found a horse that was free to a good home. The Girl was so happy she started crying. “Neena! stop listening!” her parents yelled.

A few days later they set up a time to see the gelding…
that was the day that two worlds suddenly collided, and two lives got changed for the better.









this is a mare i used to ride all the time(school horse)


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

Man,other people better read this. Tis awesome


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Chapter 3

5 minutes.Thats how far away they lived from each other, two worlds that seemed so distant, were so close in reality. 

His name was Teddy, he was tall, bay, thin, and shaggy...Thats not what she saw. When their eyes met she saw a lost soul, he was hurt, abused, and forgotten. But there was something in his eyes, it was like he wanted to trust someone SO bad! but people were making it so hard for him to do that. When she looked in his eyes she saw...potential, she saw a friend. 

Her name was Neena, she was short, with brown hair and brown eyes...Thats not what he saw. When their eyes met he saw a lost soul, a hurt, confused and sad soul. But there was something in her eyes, it was like she wanted to trust someone so bad, but everyone around her was masking it so hard for her to do that. When he looked in her eyes he saw...potential, he saw a friend, he saw...someone to trust.










Teddy and I(not from then, this was from this spring, but it fit the story line)


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wonderful story and I love the pictures!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful! The pictures are wonderful! With just a bit of editing, this would be make a lovely children's story.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

wow, i have not posted on here in forever!
well, here is chapter 4
Chapter 4
After seeing him and riding him Neena decided she wanted him, and on December 20th Teddy came home. Only a handful of things were known about Teddy, he was 12 years old, loved jumping, was clearly neglected...and deathly afraid of goats, but at that moment his past didn't matter. 
She sat by his stall for hours, took him out and groomed him, then said goodbye and walked out of the barn. The next day they walked him into the indoor arena, and lounged him, he quietly trotted around while taking in the back end of the arena. She got on and trotted around for about 5 minutes, He was obviously confused, and scared. He had spent years in one stall, doing nothing, and suddenly he was in a new place, doing something he hadn't done in years, but he did what was asked even though he was afraid, and looking back at that day would never fail to amaze her.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Chapter 5
A few months had gone by and as Teddy got healthier riding started getting worse. After a few falls Neena lost all of her confidence and was terrified to even trot. She would go home and cry because she was so frustrated, and many days she had wondered if she made the wrong choice in getting him. Teddy didn't understand...he was just trying to do what he was asked, but whenever he did something it ended up being wrong, he wasn't sure what to think, this girl had taken him from his old home, given him food and attention, but kept getting upset when he did something bad. He was just confused, he hadn't worked in so long.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
After about a month her trainer made her canter, and while she was completely freaking out Teddy cantered like he was asked. She was pulling on the reins, trying to calm herself. Teddy was confused again but tried so hard to do what he was asked to do. After Neena realized how hard Teddy was trying to be a good boy she felt instantly ashamed, she was too busy looking at what other riders were doing she forgot her horse had been through something that none of the horses at the barn had gone through and that it was going to take more than a few months to get to where they wanted to be.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

these next few chapters have been really difficult to write, because not only does it bring back horrible memories and feelings, but I also have a hard time putting into words the pain and panic i had felt during this whole ordeal.
chapter 7
A whole year had gone by and although they had their ups and downs they were finally getting somewhere, when suddenly everything took a turn for the worse and before she knew it Neena's life was ripped away from her, everything she loved was being taken from her and all she could do was cry. The feeling in her stomach and throat was indescribable. With one sentence her whole world came crashing down..."Teddy is on the way to an emergency clinic, he coliced."
"No no no no no!!!" That was all she seemed to be able to say, she ran upstairs and threw a pair of sneakers on, hardly able to see what she was doing through the tears in her eyes. The entire way to the barn she sat with her head between her knees, repeating the words "please don't take him! Oh please I cant live without him!" Her mom started crying and taking to her, but Neena wasn't listening. She hadn't been speaking to her mother, she was talking to God, asking him to watch over the gift he had granted her 15 months before.
After a two hour drive with her mom and her trainer's husband they arrived at TUFTS and unloaded Teddy. She walked over to a corner and started crying again, she watched them as they put a tube up her once happy, bright eyed horse's nose and thought about everything they had been through. After a few hours, an ultra sound, and many other tests they put Teddy in a stall and told her to say goodbye. She stood a few feet away and stared at him. She wasn't going to say goodbye to him like that, it wasn't right, because that horse standing in the stall with tubes all over him, covered in sweat and rubbing alcohol, wasn't the horse she wanted to see every time she closed her eyes. She wanted to see the happy, bright eyed funny little gelding. But most of all she didn't want to say goodbye to him because she thought if she did she would never see him again.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

this made me cry lol


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

It was cold and dark when the trailer pulled up to the big barn, and it was quiet except for the motor of the truck and a few crickets chirping. The trailer door slowly opened and Teddy practically ran off the trailer. He was relieved to see such a familiar sight, because the past few days he wasn't exactly sure what was happening, did he do something wrong? he didn't think he did, so why did these people keep him in a strange stall with strange horses across from him? He was sleepy the first day, before he left his home they gave him a shot, and when he got to the strange place a few hours after they gave him another one. then they stuck tubes up his nose and shaved his stomach. He didn't like it, but his girl was still there, and she looked sad, so he stood still to make her happy. But then she left, and didn't come back. The next day he stood in his stall waiting for food, he was starving, no one fed him the day before. People started coming, and finally took those nasty tubes out of him, and slowly over the next few days he was able to eat a little. Then, one night the people who had been poking him with those needles and making yucky stuff come out of his nose walked him out of his stall and helped load him into a trailer. He wasn't too happy, he didn't like trailers, but he saw someone he remembered, the man who used to feed him at his home, and decided that maybe it was okay, and maybe he was going back home, maybe this man was going to feed him!


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

here are the pictures from chapters 4&5 because they wont show up








A picture of him a few days after i got him.








just a random picture of teddy and i cantering(dont mind my eq)


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

The barn door slowly opened and Neena walked towards the stall she had grown so used to. When she reached it she looked over at Teddy, who was looking out the window, probably wishing he could go outside, but he wasnt allowed until they were sure he was out of the woods. When he saw her he turned around and stuck his nose between the bars. She smiled and reached in to pet his face, relieved that he was home, but worried that something was still wrong with him. 
Two days later she took him out and groomed him, then took him for a walk around the indoor arena to stretch his legs. He was happy to get out of the stall, and showed off his new(not so nice)haircut to all the horses that were being ridden, he plodded around slowly for a few laps before heading to the barn again.


----------

